# Echo Falls – Rochdale – November 2012



## The Lone Ranger (Nov 7, 2012)

*Echo Falls – Rochdale – November 2012*​








This fantastic little culvert was found by Stepping Lightly of 28DL, while out looking at something else, and was named after a bottle of wine.

Echo Falls was constructed on the site of a demolished mill near Rochdale, essentially it’s a small stream which runs through the site, which was been put in a concrete tube. The site looks as if it will be used as a housing development; the culvert snakes its way through the middle of the site and is only partly covered.

*Report*​
After a few days of doing chores I was keen to head out. The weather was grim, but I had fancied heading down this culvert for a bit. As I drove round in ever decreasing circles I got a text from Ojay to see what I was up to, I mentioned a culvert and he was on his way.

We geared up and headed off to Echo Falls without any incidents, dropping off the path we made it over the green, slippery, algae covered outflow without falling in or ending up on our arses.






For ease we wander through the culvert and took photos on the way back out, again all went well; nothing was dropped and we remained on our feet, this was not a normal day out with Ojay. We even had emergency safety equipment.











This is the first section of the pipe and would be awesome to slide down on your arse, it was slippery enough.






This was my first outing with my new P7, so ended up with this naff photo of me doing a starfish impression.






Spot the Ojay hiding up one of the manway shafts.






We even managed to balance along the scaffold plank of destiny without an incident, there’s a 25ft fall below.






Looking at the base of the 25ft waterfall, unfortunately there was too much spray to get reasonable image.






Back to the start and a nice view.






It took a bit to persuade Ojay to leave the culvert, the promise of a kronie seemed to work 






Ojay is now running master classes on culvert and sewer exploration from his new purpose built premises in the Rochdale area, prices are very competitive.






A grand way to spend the morning without any incidents, the afternoon got better.

Cheers

TLR


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice one,great pics.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 19, 2012)

got to say I need to get my arse up to this one


----------

